# Spanish self love classes



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

!!  !!  !! :confused2: !!  !!

BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Spanish 'self love' lessons row


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> !!  !!  !! :confused2: !!  !!
> 
> BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Spanish 'self love' lessons row


They've gotta be joking 
rofl!!!!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> They've gotta be joking
> rofl!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


 The thing is, I don't think they are!!
You have to teach teenagers everything these days! We'll be having powerpoint presentations next!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The thing is, I don't think they are!!
> You have to teach teenagers everything these days! We'll be having powerpoint presentations next!!



For the life of me, I cant see what... why.... for heavens sake..... I dont know what to say LOL powerpoint presentations LOL


Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Lessons on *********? Who's the teacher? Steve Hall? Stravinsky? Xose? They're the biggest ********* here!

I think there's going to be a lot of drawbacks with this.....no skin off my nose though!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hmmmm maybe it would keep the kids off the streets here in the Uk?? Well actually I hope they'd be off the streets!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

fourgotospain said:


> Hmmmm maybe it would keep the kids off the streets here in the Uk??


They'd have to pull their weight then!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

lol. On a similar note, when I was in the UK I worked on a women's magazine and we once had an article on a woman in NY who gave a workshop on "self-pleasure" (for women only). I think her classes were really popular! She was known as "the mother of masturbation". Pity the journalist who not only had to interview her, she had to have a lesson, much to her embarassment. doubt its the same kind of thing though.
Anyway, do boys really need lessons in this subject? They seem to start practising from day one!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Anyway, do boys really need lessons in this subject?


I don't mind asking Jo to lend a hand!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, but you'll probably get the other kind of slap with it.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> They'd have to pull their weight then!


This could lead to all sorts of cock-ups..........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL!!! I'm still reeling from the shock of this one - Surely there are some things that young people should be allowed to learn and discover on their own - so to speak !!!! ?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOL!!! I'm still reeling from the shock of this one - Surely there are some things that young people should be allowed to learn and discover on their own - so to speak !!!! ?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


I'm still learning and discovering....


----------

